
Smaller is Faster - yusufaytas
http://www.yusufaytas.com/smaller-is-faster/
======
speedplane
Smaller is faster is nothing new to software developers. Any embedded software
engineer that has spent hours to avoid loading a few extra kb of code into RAM
on a hardware limited system can tell you that.

